# Muzzle-loader bullets for elk



## maximini14

I'm hoping to draw a muzzle-loader tag in Colorado this year for bull elk. In reviewing the statutes in CO, I see they require full bore size projectiles- "no sabots"! Anyone out there have any experience in this area, if so what powder, bullet combo can u suggest. I've been looking at the powerbelt platinum in 270 gr, 300 gr or 338 gr and I'm leaning toward the 338 gr due to greater retained energy at distance, but havn't ordered anything yet. Are there any other alternatives out there other than the traditional all lead maxiball?


----------



## rasmusse

My son and I have had great success using .50 caliber Powerbelt 405 grain hollowpoints. We don't take shots unless they are within 100 yards or so and find that the big .405 grain bullet will usually go clear through an elk at that range with a standing broadside shot. When hit the elk don't travel too far, 30-40 yards at best, and leave a big blood trail. We did manage to recover one of those slugs and it had expanded to about an inch

We both shoot a TC Encore and use 115 grains of 777. If you can't get the 405 grain bullets use the next size down, I think that is 348 grains. At muzzle loader range and velocities I just think bigger is better when it comes to bullets.


----------



## maximini14

thanks rasmusse- have u tried a 150 gr 777 charge w/ that bullet ? I was wanting to try the 338 gr platinums due to their greater BC over copper clads. what kind of accuracy are you gettin?


----------



## rasmusse

I tried a 150 grain charge of 777 with the 405 grain Powerbelts but the Encore dfseemed to be more accurate with the 110-115 grain charge. We hunt in Colorado, near Crested Butte, so we must use iron sights. I was getting about 3 inch groups at 100 yards with that load. (My Hunter Safety Card is so old they didn't have numbers back then, 1959.) I have done some load work ups with the lighter 348 grain bullets and found accuracy comparable accuracy with the same 110-115 grain charge of 777. I do not expect the Encore to put all the bullets in the same hole at 100 yards. My eyes are not that good with iron sights so the Encore shoots better than I do. My middle son, is in his early 30's and learned to hunt with a Swedish Mauser and open sights. He has never missed an elk with his Encore but has also limited his shots to 100 yards or less. Two of my sons are guides for elk hunters during the rifle season so we usually get shots at 100 yards or less, sometimes much less.

If you have not already purchased a muzzle loader I reccommend the TC Encore. I do not care much for the TC Pro Hunter to many gizmos that I do not consider an improvement over the basic design. I do have extra barrels for my Encore and the barrel in 6.5x55 SE will just about put 5 bullets in the same hole at 100 yards with scope sights. Very well made and very easy to clean and maintain plus lots of extras out there on the market.

Good luck on your Colorado drawing this year. I just put in for a point this time as I have 2 sons hunting muzzle loader and one son a bow hunter for elk. If they all succeed we will have more meat than freezer space.

Good luck


----------



## maximini14

I allready have a TC Omega 50 cal which I use for whitetails, and it has a scope on it, so I leave that one as it is. Last yr I bought a Knight BK7- 50 cal. -this is a rolling block in-line w/ 209 primers, which I put a peep sight on, and it has a lot of cool features like an automatic primer remover, side trigger extensions, and a removable trigger assembly for easy cleanin. I tried some 250 gr Hornady sabots last fall, for deer, but was not real happy w/ my groups which we're 4 to 5 ", so just stuck w/ my Omega which is 1 1/2" gun w/ shockwave 250 gr bonded sabots and 150 gr s 777.

This summer I hope to spend more time on the Knight to get it dialed in for elk so I'll pick up some powerbelts and give those loads u mention a try. I'm hopin for 2 to 3" groups w/ open sights.


----------



## rasmusse

I forgot to add that Powerbelts seem to like a dirty barrel, that is, they group better after your first fouling shot. Probably has something to do with the plastic skirt, but they do shoot better after a fouling shot.


----------



## Recurvenator

What's wrong with a 54 cal patched round ball on top of 100 grains of Geox 2f. Afterall, it is the muzzleloader season, right?


----------



## rasmusse

Nothing wrong at all with a patched round ball, but I understand that my Encore does not shoot round balls as well as conical bullets or a skirted bullet like a Powerbelt. If I were to buy another muzzle loader I would like to get something along the line of a traditional .54 caliber rifle. I do like the utility of an Encore and the ability to use my centerfire barrels on the same receiver.


----------



## LHS905

Maximini14,

How did your elk hunt go? What did you end up using for bullets?

LHS


----------



## rasmusse

I put in for a preference point this year but did not hunt. My middle son is in the Navy and came back from Greece for the hunt. He got a nice 4x4 bull with his T/C Encore and a 405 gr. Powerbelt over 115 grains of 777. The range was about 80 yards, back in the Ragged Mountain's wilderness area.

My youngest passed on the biggest bull he had ever seen because it was a straight on shot and he didn't want to take a chance on wounding it. He lives in Colorado so he knows where to look next year.

Oldest son was bowhunting and passed on bulls smaller than he wanted but got a nice 350 lb. black bear with the bow. He later got a big cow during the last rifle or "meat hunt".

Altogether, a successful hunt in Colorado this year. How was your season?


----------



## maximini14

I did draw a bull tag for MZ in Colorado this yr. Had a fantastic hunt- saw nothing first 4 days, then they started bugling. called in a good bull the next day - all i saw was a bunch of horns flash thru a narrow opening then he hung up behind a bunch of oakbrush, musta scented me cuz he immediately blew back the way he came- no shot available. Next day had a chance at another good one I snuk up over a rise and there he was 40 yds away- but he was lookin right at me and whirled around and beat feet gettin outa there- only had the "texas heart shot" - cudn't do that - and he just kept goin straight away. next day bugled up another bull and after 3 more calling sets finally pinpointed him- moved in closer but oakbrush was real thick- finally settled into a narrow opening, gave a cow mew- and wow- he was like on top of me in 5 seconds- took him w/ a shot thru the lungs at 25 yds- thru about an 8" opening btween 2 trees. Awesome- nothin like havin em come in screamin at u like that. Was a decent 4x4 bull taken on public land- I am thrilled- and he tastes delicious. Used the 338 grain platimum powerbelts on top of 150 grs of loose 777. That load chronoed at 1700 fps and yeilded 2 1/2 to 3" groups at 100 yds w/ open sights. Sure did the job. Allready planning next yrs hunt, and hopin to draw again, but now don't have any preference points. C'est la vie!


----------



## rasmusse

Sounds like you did it the hard way too, on foot, on public land and with a muzzleloader. Ony one step up from that and that is with a bow, but I am too old to learn those new tricks. Where did you hunt?

I will have to try the platinum PowerBelts and maybe a little more powder too. Glad you had a good hunt.


----------



## maximini14

Ya my bow days r behind me- arthritis, sometimes the bow arm just collapses- nothing like 70#'s of bow pressure slappin u in the face to get ur attention-lol. One of my buds out there shot a nice 5x5 w/ a bow my first day there- we we're out doin recovery till 3 am- so ended up stayin up and headin into the woods with no sleep my first mornin- needless to say it was lites out early that nite. I hunted in southwest CO in National Forest around Dove creek, which is about an hour north of Cortez. Mostly flat top mesas at modest elevation about 8000 ft, but went down into the canyons to hunt- thats where the cover -oakbrush and buckbrush was real thick with lots of grass mixed in and water holes and wallows near where they we're beddin up. Powerbelt also has a new bullet out- the Aero Tip- I may play w/ some of those this summer, but not sure if they come in heavier weights- have to look into that, so anyone have any experiencwe w/ those bullets on elk? (here we go again). Later


----------

